# Pink lines on plastron



## Michael Malone (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok I just notice they lines on plastron a turning a little pink. I know I have saw similar post on here about it but for the life of me can't remember the advice everyone gave or what could be causing it. So any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bambam1989 (Apr 19, 2018)

That's just new growth.
It's always a good sign [emoji16]


----------



## Michael Malone (Apr 19, 2018)

That is what I was thinking but Remember seeing that Russian tort the other day where his shell was just turning red and then he died! And I was like OMG. So I figured better safe than sry [emoji106] thanks bam


----------



## Pearly (Apr 19, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> That's just new growth.
> It's always a good sign [emoji16]



Agree with Bambam. Your tort is GROWING


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 19, 2018)

Michael Malone said:


> That is what I was thinking but Remember seeing that Russian tort the other day where his shell was just turning red and then he died! And I was like OMG. So I figured better safe than sry [emoji106] thanks bam


There is a big difference ! 
Red lines between the scutes are growth lines. They supply the shell with blood for new growth.
Red spots or marks on the plastron ( they get bigger from day to day ) are dangerous signs for a sepsis.


----------

